# Is this right? can they get away with this?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a hard time understanding your post

Did you have any contract for the free board? 

Doesn't sound like you can sue to me. There's nothing illegal (just stupid) about keeping a stud out with a bunch of mares. I don't really know what you would sue for since you weren't paying board. If someone wanted to charge me $3 an hour to use a round pen and all I had to do for board was clean a stall, I'd be thrilled.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I find your post kinda confusing. Anyways from what I could dechiper, I would think the boarders' whose mares are out there with a stallion might have a case. As for you, no, it's not worth it. Don't you have a place to keep your horse anyways? If you're training horses, you need more than some fields to ride in. You're on shaky ground anyways if you have to leave for an emergency & your clients don't want you back.


----------



## tank (Apr 21, 2011)

yes i do have a place to keep my horse but it was night time and if i took him back it would involve riding on the road at night..not gonna happen. and the point is, after I cleaned the stall yes they let me board for a night but the deal was until 4. I had to leave to get my horse at 2. obviously the deal didnt pull through because of their behavior. Im not on shaky ground at all lol. The people were just very particular about their trainer, they asked if this happend alot I said no but you can never predict the future, they said they needed a trainer that is 110% for them 24/7 no excuses..they were just weird and would have been a pain to work with anyways..it wasnt me, it was them but if i hadnt had to leave I wouldnt have had to have that convo. and I would still probably have a job lol but its watever. I think this is a situation where you would just have to be me to understand lol. and ill take yalls word for it, i wont try anything legal... and $3.00 an hour is too much in my book, esspecially since it wasnt an arena but a round pen, and it wasnt a nice one, had holes and stuff in it. I wasnt bout to pay $10.00 for that...but thats beside the point...the point is they harrased me and broke off the deal all because they werent getting any money from me. not to mention when i got my horse she had whip whelts on her because they got mad and hurt my horse during feeding...just to get back at me. i dunno, lol I guess its just me lol. =)


----------



## tank (Apr 21, 2011)

weresbear says and I quote "If you're training horses, you need more than some fields to ride in"
​oriding in a feilds has nothing to do with me training horses, i am a go to trainer, not a come to..horses never come to my farm, i go to them =)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

First off, you seem to have 3 things going in a single paragraph that all runs together.

As for the stud pony, since I gather that you don't board there, it isn't really your business but it isn't a good situation and you are correct that some mares can be bred. Again, it has nothing to do with you.

Concerning the second situation, unless you had something in writing and from the proper person, they can do what they want. If they don't have the authority, then all they can do is threaten. Oh, and using their facilities for 3 hours for $10 doesn't sound like a lot of money - it is their stable. As for leaving your horse, and loosing a client, I don't think you have a case. Just my 2¢


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I would be more concerned about the welts on my own horse....If anyone ever hit my horse to get back at me, well, um, lets just say that I would completely flip my lid beyond any sense of reason....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Please don't take this the wrong, but....stay away from people that whip horses to get back their owners! These type of peops have mental issues and being a trainer, you certainly don't need to be associated these lunatics. I used be to a "go to trainer" in my younger years, I would "go to" a trainer's facility and ride & train under their tutelage for meager wages while they made some decent coin training the horse while I did the work. It was a good deal though, I got the benefit of their experience, they got my sweat, what I was paid mostly paid for my gas money but I learned a great deal. I stopped when I realized there was too much potential to get hurt and got a real job with benefits & a pension.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

*scratching head*....I am soo confused right now...


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Your seriously more concerned about sueing them for a stud that got in with the mares and is staying there for free, and losing a client, versus them beating your horse with a whip hard enough to cause welts?

You need to get your priorities in order, I would be FREAKING out if someone touched my horse never mind beat my horse....heads would be rolling......

Oh and always get it in writing, it takes 2 secs to pull out a piece of paper and write: 

I <insertnamehere> hereby authorize <insertyournamehere> that he/she can stay at the barn <insertbarnamehere> located at <insertaddresshere> on this day <insertdatehere> until <inserttomorrowsdatehere> until <inserttimehere>

Signed <bothpartiesmustsign> Date

Pretty simple no...


----------



## BarnQueen (Mar 7, 2011)

I just don't believe the entire story!


----------

